# isometric drawing help



## revenge

I am trying to learn how to draw a proper isometric drawing. I can read them perfectly fine but when it comes to drawing them o boy  I have pipes pointing in all sorts of directions lol. By and chance can anybody help with this i really need the practice, Thanks in advance.


----------



## SewerRatz

Use Isometric Graph paper, it helps a lot. here is a site you can print your own for free. http://www.waterproofpaper.com/graph-paper/isometric-paper.shtml


----------



## revenge

Thanks partner, that will help but i still having problem drawing it any tricks, you know would help


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok revenge I know a very easy way to draw. First you make a compass on the top of the paper , but you add a up and down line and rotate your normal compass... It sounds stupid but it works when you draw the east west north and south you draw them at a 45 degree angle some say 30 degree but ether will work for a starter drawing.... Now you have your compass and north can be where ever you want it, it doesn't matter at all But if you are drawing for a real job I'd make it match the site plan. If drawing a sanitary drain system you put a line with a S on the edge of the paper to represent the sewer and where your drain will run to So now you start with a main trunk and what ever direction it goes in the building you draw it parallel to the line in the compass for that direction so a riser or drop will always go up and down. When I practice I always put north on one of the top sides of my compass...draw a main then any branch lines . All lines will be parallel to one of the compass lines after branches draw risers witch will go up and down on the paper . And draw fitting directions like a wye or combo and San tee. Then draw vents in dashed lines. Its hard to explain like this but I tried. I ways amazed when a was shown and drew a lot to practice for my test. But wasn't required to draw for test just drew to make a parts list for the doll house Don't hesitate to pm me if you want more explanation ..... Here's a crappy drawing with out fittings but the compass is the key for this method. Jut draw all lines to mach it and you will end up with a 3d drawing


----------



## revenge

Thanks tex helped out a bunch i heard for the master you no longer play with the doll house. but they do want an isometric so i gotta learn how to do and if they do make you play with the doll house gona be kind of hard to do with out knowing how to draw an isometric. Gots to start learning quick btw. When i took my journey man i did a basic drawing for drain, basic for vent and passed it fairly easy. but the master i heard its 26 fixtures. I dont think my way gonna work this time.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I'd suggest take a prep course from Jonny curtin He is on the boards web site he use to be a state examiner and helped rite the test He has a prep class for masters with fixtur units water and drain venting combustion gas , natural gas and all that crap you have to know I took the required training for journeyman test from him and made a 100 on dollhouse 98 on shop and 97 on written He let's you know what to study and what not And yes masters is a 3 story house one day test www.txplumberprep.com. Is his website. I strongly recommend him and will be taking his prep class on 2 more years


----------



## Pipecommandor

Nice job TX, that's exactly how I was taught !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Pipecommandor said:


> Nice job TX, that's exactly how I was taught !!


Thanks,,, I was wondering if it was a popular method .... Really cool how it works hu ?


----------



## Tommy plumber

Isometrics are not that difficult once you get the hang of it. You will need to practice. 
All vertical pipes such as waste stacks and vents, are also vertical on your isometric paper.
All horizontal pipes are drawn on a 30 degree angle on iso paper.
You need a '30-60-90' triangle in order to draw isometric drawings. You'll also need isometric paper.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Those loom great Tommy I wasn't sure if it was 30 or 45. Can you get that paper at any office supply ??


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Those loom great Tommy I wasn't sure if it was 30 or 45. Can you get that paper at any office supply ??


 




I got the paper at a construction book store. That's where they sell code books, books to study for the state exams, etc.


----------



## SewerRatz

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Those loom great Tommy I wasn't sure if it was 30 or 45. Can you get that paper at any office supply ??


Or you can go to the link I provided in the second post of this thread and print it yourself.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I saw that site but I think it would be cheaper to buy it in a pack then use the printer. My bride would kick my butt for using all the ink. Now if I just wanted a page or two that would be the way to do it.... Cool site tho


----------



## Tommy plumber

SewerRatz said:


> Use Isometric Graph paper, it helps a lot. here is a site you can print your own for free. http://www.waterproofpaper.com/graph-paper/isometric-paper.shtml


 




That's pretty cool Sewer Ratz. I just printed out a sheet of that isometric graph paper. It amazes me the resources located here at PZ. The wealth of knowledge and experience from all these professionals. I wish I would have had access to this site years ago when I was coming up. This site and it's plumbers rock!...:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb

Hey revenge don't spend to much time practicing drawling. On the test it is not isometric, one colored pencil for drains and another color for vents. Although knowing how to draw an iso may come in handy, don't get too caught up in it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

easttexasplumb said:


> Hey revenge don't spend to much time practicing drawling. On the test it is not isometric, one colored pencil for drains and another color for vents. Although knowing how to draw an iso may come in handy, don't get too caught up in it.


Hey east Tx what do u mean by that. Is it more like a detail drawing???


----------



## Castiron

The easiest way that I was shown during level2 at school was to only ever have the triangle in 2 positions on the paper and never any other way! The long side adjacent to the 90 degree angle always at the bottom and the triangle only flipped on the short side.You then only have 2 positions to work with and it'll be isometric. Our teacher went nuts if you did it any other way and it works. If you get used to this - it'll be pi$&easy. All you'll have to do is think about the direction the pipe is going and how you fit it onto the paper best. I used to hate isos - not anymore!

Good luck.


----------



## swedishcharm21

Those 4 lavs are not vented correctly. You can common vent 2 of them, and AAV the others if you want, but make sure your drain is sized for 4 DFU


----------



## Mississippiplum

swedishcharm21 said:


> Those 4 lavs are not vented correctly. You can common vent 2 of them, and AAV the others if you want, but make sure your drain is sized for 4 DFU


Please post an intro in the intro section


----------



## Tommy plumber

swedishcharm21 said:


> Those 4 lavs are not vented correctly. You can common vent 2 of them, and AAV the others if you want, but make sure your drain is sized for 4 DFU


 




Is this better? I also added (2) c.o.'s on lav stacks.

By the way, for our state exam, you are not supposed to make any changes on the drawings. Regardless if they're code or not, they want you to sketch it exactly the way they give you the floor plan.


----------



## mccmech

Don't you have to indicate pipe sizes on yer drawings so the administrator sees that you know yer code on the test drawing?


----------



## swedishcharm21

you cannot vent 4 lavs like that! Period!


----------



## Bayside500

swedishcharm21 said:


> you cannot vent 4 lavs like that! Period!


we can in our state


----------



## swedishcharm21

Tommy plumber said:


> Is this better? I also added (2) c.o.'s on lav stacks.
> 
> By the way, for our state exam, you are not supposed to make any changes on the drawings. Regardless if they're code or not, they want you to sketch it exactly the way they give you the floor plan.


The lavs are better, and they are vented. It looks like your urinals and Wc's are common vented. But your Floor drains are not. BUT if you had an inspection, you could say they are combination drain and vented and you would pass. That is the ONLY way you an say those floor drains are vented.

1) They are not individual or common that I can tell

2) They are not Wet vented, because only Emergency floor drains can go into a wet vent, plus urinals a cannot be wet vented.

3) Obviously they are not Waste stack vented.

4) They are not circuit vented (no dry circuit vent between the two most upstream fixtures)

So this leaves the combination drain and vent. If this is allowed in your municipality and they observe the ICC plumbing code, you would pass inspection...otherwise your ISO fails.


----------



## swedishcharm21

Bayside, maybe in Tommy's revised ISO, but no way in the first ISO he posted. In the second ISO he has 4 lavs total...but they are common vented in groups of 2. the first ISO he had 4 lavs common vented on a single drain! THAT, is not allowed Anywhere....just saying...


----------



## Plumberman

You seem to like ISOs

How about like the Intro Section and stop by and say hello before you go to correcting everybody on here..


----------



## swedishcharm21

Sorry, had a hard time finding the Intro, but I did. I am not trying to correct, I am trying to help. I am a former inspector and back to running my company. I was not trying to come off as "correcting". But the ISO was way off too. Cheers!!


----------



## Tommy plumber

mccmech said:


> Don't you have to indicate pipe sizes on yer drawings so the administrator sees that you know yer code on the test drawing?


 




No. You have to draw the iso for the state exam showing: direction of flow, fixtures labeled and the sketch has to be accurate. They don't care about the sizing.


----------



## Tommy plumber

swedishcharm21 said:


> Sorry, had a hard time finding the Intro, but I did. I am not trying to correct, I am trying to help. I am a former inspector and back to running my company. I was not trying to come off as "correcting". But the ISO was way off too. Cheers!!


 





Draw us a revised sketch the way your code mandates.

I certainly don't know it all and am willing to learn.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Tommy plumber said:


> No. You have to draw the iso for the state exam showing: direction of flow, fixtures labeled and the sketch has to be accurate. They don't care about the sizing.


What state???


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What state???


 



Florida.


----------



## Tommy plumber

swedishcharm21 said:


> Sorry, had a hard time finding the Intro, but I did. I am not trying to correct, I am trying to help. I am a former inspector and back to running my company. I was not trying to come off as "correcting". But the ISO was way off too. Cheers!!


 




I'm from the northeast, NY state in fact. And in NJ and NYC I know that each fixture dumps into its own vented drain line.(usually). But down here in FL, we usually will vent an entire bathroom group with (1) vent.

I've been in basements in NJ and have seen each fixture individually vented. The W/C, lav and bathtub each had an individual vent.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Tommy plumber said:


> Florida.


Thanks!!!


----------



## swedishcharm21

Tommy. Your second sketch is fine. The ur/Wc are common vented, and your lavs are too. Your floor drains are combination drain and vented. You are good to go. Set aside the drawing for a test....I understand why you do not list the sizes.

I am speaking as far as simply looking at a drawing that we all know what your showing. Since you are in Florida, I am sure your code and mine are prettymuch the same, minus the frost lines and rain fall per hour. They conform to the ICC as do we in michigan.

Never was knocking you by the way bud. your drawing is fine. I would pass the revised one here. As long as your sizes were correct. Yes I know this particular drawing is not requiring this, I am speaking as if it were.


----------



## Plumberman

We can catch a full bathroom group off of one full sized vent.

And we can't use AAVs at all.

So, it is legal in my state..


----------



## swedishcharm21

No AAV permitted? Interesting. As far as wet venting, as with any wet vent, you only need one single dry vent for the whole group (usually off the lav). I have never seen a wet vent that has more than one dry vent that is venting the whole group. This is setting aside additional fixtures that may be individually vented that happen to be discharging into the wet vented system but are not wet vented.


----------



## Plumberman

Nope AAVs are not code approved here


----------



## swedishcharm21

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm from the northeast, NY state in fact. And in NJ and NYC I know that each fixture dumps into its own vented drain line.(usually). But down here in FL, we usually will vent an entire bathroom group with (1) vent.
> 
> I've been in basements in NJ and have seen each fixture individually vented. The W/C, lav and bathtub each had an individual vent.


Your sketch was not a bathroom group. It was a bathroom. Yes, we have wet venting, where we can vent anywhere from 2 to 6 fixtures on a wet vent, as long as it is served by at least a single dry vent. So- how you do your bathroom groups is how we do ours. A bathroom group (In Michigan) is:

-Toilet
-Shower or Tub
-Lav
-Emergency floor drain (optional)
-Bidet (optional)

Only a bathroom group for us can be wet vented. No sinks (lavs ok), Urinals..etc

Our bathroom groups have a Dfu value of 5. If it is not a group, then you must count the DFU's individually. The dry vent extending from the Lav can vent EVERYTHING, unless the fixture is too far from the vent.

Just sharing notes with ya


----------



## HoosierPlumber

Thanks a lot! Lot of good info. Needing to get brushed up on my not so great skills!


----------



## Tommy plumber

HoosierPlumber said:


> Thanks a lot! Lot of good info. Needing to get brushed up on my not so great skills!


 






http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/



Originally Posted by *slickrick* 
_An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input._


----------



## HoosierPlumber

*Intro*

Gonna look for it...didn't know it was needed:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman911

swedishcharm21 said:


> Your sketch was not a bathroom group. It was a bathroom. Yes, we have wet venting, where we can vent anywhere from 2 to 6 fixtures on a wet vent, as long as it is served by at least a single dry vent. So- how you do your bathroom groups is how we do ours. A bathroom group (In Michigan) is:
> 
> -Toilet
> -Shower or Tub
> -Lav
> -Emergency floor drain (optional)
> -Bidet (optional)
> 
> Only a bathroom group for us can be wet vented. No sinks (lavs ok), Urinals..etc
> 
> Our bathroom groups have a Dfu value of 5. If it is not a group, then you must count the DFU's individually. The dry vent extending from the Lav can vent EVERYTHING, unless the fixture is too far from the vent.
> 
> Just sharing notes with ya


Here urinals have to tie in down stream of a wet vented restroom. We are aloud 6 DFU. If its a bathroom fixture and the last fixture in that group does not count in the 6 allowed.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## alberteh

SewerRatz said:


> Use Isometric Graph paper, it helps a lot. here is a site you can print your own for free. http://www.waterproofpaper.com/graph-paper/isometric-paper.shtml


Thank you SewerRatz printing your own iso paper is a great idea, one that i would never have thought to look for... :clap:


----------



## U666A

alberteh said:


> Thank you SewerRatz printing your own iso paper is a great idea, one that i would never have thought to look for... :clap:


I forbid iso paper in my classroom. Very easy to grow dependant on it.


----------



## alberteh

U666A said:


> I forbid iso paper in my classroom. Very easy to grow dependant on it.


I would posit that it is a tool and every tool has its place.


----------



## plbgbiz

alberteh said:


> I would posit that it is a tool and every tool has its place.


Don't argue with the professor or we will all get extra homework.


----------



## alberteh

Aye. 

I hate homework...


----------



## U666A

alberteh said:


> I would posit that it is a tool and every tool has its place.


Fair enough. Like I said, I don't use it or advocate it on account of it seems no one knows how to use a 30,60,90° anymore after playing with iso paper for a while...


----------



## JWBII

I've never used iso paper or 30, 60, 90.... That's just how I roll, I'm badass like that LOL!!!

Once I saw it being done as a helper I got it. It's not perfect naturally but it ain"t bad either. I have used graph paper beforeand thats pretty easy but I'm faster freehanded naturally.

It sure makes a takeoff easier....

Just a little practice and you'll get it in no time flat sir


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

30 60 90??


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> 30 60 90??


Triangle used for drawing geometric shapes and geometric drawings.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Any pics?? I was shown to draw a compass but have up and down on it also then draw each line parallel withe the directional line on the compass


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ok revenge I know a very easy way to draw. First you make a compass on the top of the paper , but you add a up and down line and rotate your normal compass... It sounds stupid but it works when you draw the east west north and south you draw them at a 45 degree angle some say 30 degree but ether will work for a starter drawing.... Now you have your compass and north can be where ever you want it, it doesn't matter at all But if you are drawing for a real job I'd make it match the site plan. If drawing a sanitary drain system you put a line with a S on the edge of the paper to represent the sewer and where your drain will run to So now you start with a main trunk and what ever direction it goes in the building you draw it parallel to the line in the compass for that direction so a riser or drop will always go up and down. When I practice I always put north on one of the top sides of my compass...draw a main then any branch lines . All lines will be parallel to one of the compass lines after branches draw risers witch will go up and down on the paper . And draw fitting directions like a wye or combo and San tee. Then draw vents in dashed lines. Its hard to explain like this but I tried. I ways amazed when a was shown and drew a lot to practice for my test. But wasn't required to draw for test just drew to make a parts list for the doll house Don't hesitate to pm me if you want more explanation ..... Here's a crappy drawing with out fittings but the compass is the key for this method. Jut draw all lines to mach it and you will end up with a 3d drawing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

...


----------



## U666A

I just went cross-eyed... :blink:

Never 45°, always 30°.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Havnt drawn any real ISos. Never tok any trade class apprentice class. Non at all. I did all my apparenticship in the field. But now I know who can teach me hu. Is the compass stupid to youv?? Is the triangle you talk of a drawing tool?? Like a speed square ??


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Havnt drawn any real ISos. Never tok any trade class apprentice class. Non at all. I did all my apparenticship in the field. But now I know who can teach me hu. Is the compass stupid to youv?? Is the triangle you talk of a drawing tool?? Like a speed square ??


Nothing is stupid if it works. Yes, the triangle is just a drawing tool.


----------



## nhmaster3015

You can download and print isometric paper online. :thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015

You can download and print isometric paper online. :thumbsup: google sketch up can be configured as well


----------



## plbgbiz

nhmaster3015 said:


> You can download and print isometric paper online. :thumbsup: google sketch up can be configured as well


Much to the dissappointment of professor UA, I use ISO (and) other graph papers alot. It helps my drawings to be more legible and more likely to be to scale. 

This has been on my PC for a long time....

http://download.cnet.com/Graph-Paper-Printer/3000-2064_4-10037453.html

Has a lot of scale and appearance options along with a lot of graph types. Even sheetmusic templates. :thumbup:


----------



## GAN

U666A said:


> I just went cross-eyed... :blink:
> 
> Never 45°, always 30°.


Yep Yep.


Your showing your age.......

As far as getting lazy, times change fewer and fewer know how to wipe lead joints, pour inverted joints, hand tap a clay tile sewers, use a water levels etc. Times change tools change. 
Hell now we can scan and run apps on the fly have code books on a tablet or not so smart phone. :jester:


----------



## RW Plumbing

We had to learn to draw prints with a drafting table, scales and the triangles. Our drawing instruction was actually pretty in depth. I guess it makes sense though, a masters card can be used to send plumbing prints in for approval.


----------



## plbgbiz

I don't think being able to layout a piping system using a 30deg ISO will every go out of style.


----------



## U666A

...
.


----------



## U666A

I give up...


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> I give up...


What were you posting that's not showing up?


----------



## revenge

why cant i see tex pic can you guys see it


----------



## U666A

GAN said:


> Yep Yep.
> 
> Your showing your age.......
> 
> :


Oh really... :laughing:

Care to take a guess at my age?
:jester:


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Oh really... :laughing:
> 
> Care to take a guess at my age?
> :jester:


21...


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> What were you posting that's not showing up?


It was addressed in the new admins thread, thanks though John!
:thumbup:

It was user error... :yes:


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> 21...


Ouch... 

I meant in actual years, not mental capacity/maturity... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Ouch...
> 
> I meant in actual years, not mental capacity/maturity... :laughing:


Oh .. I am sorry 

27 then


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> Oh .. I am sorry
> 
> 27 then


And what were YOU doing in 1985?
:whistling2: :laughing:

Dad?
:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> And what were YOU doing in 1985?
> :whistling2: :laughing:
> 
> Dad?
> :laughing:


Plumbing of coarse ... What else would I be doing other than making babies


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> why cant i see tex pic can you guys see it


Same pics I sent you last year. Ther on page one this thread


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> Plumbing of coarse ... What else would I be doing other than making babies


^^^
Has grandchildren older than me...
:jester:


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> ^^^
> Has grandchildren older than me...
> :jester:


My horse is older than you ...


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> My horse is older than you ...


Well enough for tonight ... I got boiler work in the morning ... 

I need a clear head for that ....


----------



## GAN

U666A said:


> Oh really... :laughing:
> 
> Care to take a guess at my age?
> :jester:


You first or second life???? Some are older than others, UH maybe 30 :whistling2:

Here is a link to some software for drawing>> http://www.download32.com/plumbing-isometrics-software.html

As far as Master being able submit drawings for approval on another post. Not entirely true here in Illinois. Their is an Architectural law that "IF" a project costs over $10,000 dollars "in Toto" you need to be a Licensed Architect to draw and seal plans. A Plumber or Master may draw it up but it needs to sealed by an Architect once that project dollar amount hits that point.


----------



## nhmaster3015

OldSchool said:


> My horse is older than you ...


I have shoes and underwear older than most here


----------



## The Job

GAN said:


> Yep Yep.
> 
> 
> Your showing your age.......
> 
> As far as getting lazy, times change fewer and fewer know how to wipe lead joints, pour inverted joints, hand tap a clay tile sewers, use a water levels etc. Times change tools change.
> Hell now we can scan and run apps on the fly have code books on a tablet or not so smart phone. :jester:


I'm fairly new to plumbing and have only heard of a water level from a journeyman who was about to retire at the time. I really enjoy working with the guys who have lots of experience, stories and tricks/tips...you learn so much from those guys.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

He tell you how it worked ?? You know what a whiskey stick is ????


----------



## GAN

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He tell you how it worked ?? You know what a whiskey stick is ????


48" spirit level some with adjustable bubble and newer ones with "T" handle. Masons used to pawn them for drinking money, then get em' back on pay day.:w00t:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

GAN said:


> 48" spirit level some with adjustable bubble and newer ones with "T" handle. Masons used to pawn them for drinking money, then get em' back on pay day.:w00t:


Not what I was told. I was told a nick name for a level was a whisky stick because. Back in the day they use to fill the bubble with alcohol because it wouldn't freeze. 

Some one tell me. Was I lied to?? I don't know ether way. Just what I was told by a older plumber !!


----------



## GAN

Absolutely correct. Which is most likely the reason it took off in Plumbing and Carpentry.

Ya they did have Alcohol in the glass to keep from freezing. You can take this back all the way to the Irish stick fighting.

Funny being A Scot/ Native American,,, how the blasted Irish would get involved huh (Whiskey) go figure....

http://www.oocities.org/glendoyle/bata/

The Masons tie in>>http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/32/messages/335.html

Masons tool>> http://www.mansiontools.com/5-Whiskey-Stick-Level-with-Handle-p/0126-cc425.htm

Endless useless information,,,,,,,:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## revenge

My first Iso guys tear it apart


----------



## GAN

We all have to start somewhere, I won't be the first to trash Ya.....

I would suggest using a straight edge, or scale rule, your lines will look much better..


----------



## Tommy plumber

Not bad for first one Revenge. Keep practicing. They get easier with lots of practice.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

*another element*

[
Lets put another element into this thread ... That being the perspective drawing. [like a kitchen proposal] Start with a faint horizontal line at the scale dimension of where you want to view the drawing [assume eye level] then on your drawing board at the extreme edges insert 2 straight pins one on the left, one on the right. Now all vertical lines will be 90 degree off the tee square all other lines will either be drawn to the pin on the left or lines coming at you will be drawn to the pin on the right. The whole thing is called a vanishing point drawing.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> [
> Lets put another element into this thread ... That being the perspective drawing. [like a kitchen proposal] Start with a faint horizontal line at the scale dimension of where you want to view the drawing [assume eye level] then on your drawing board at the extreme edges insert 2 straight pins one on the left, one on the right. Now all vertical lines will be 90 degree off the tee square all other lines will either be drawn to the pin on the left or lines coming at you will be drawn to the pin on the right. The whole thing is called a vanishing point drawing.


Say hu???? You've got show me this plz


----------



## UA22PLumber

M. C. Escher would be proud..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Say hu???? You've got show me this plz


----------



## leakfree

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> [
> Lets put another element into this thread ... That being the perspective drawing. [like a kitchen proposal] Start with a faint horizontal line at the scale dimension of where you want to view the drawing [assume eye level] then on your drawing board at the extreme edges insert 2 straight pins one on the left, one on the right. Now all vertical lines will be 90 degree off the tee square all other lines will either be drawn to the pin on the left or lines coming at you will be drawn to the pin on the right. The whole thing is called a vanishing point drawing.


Learned to do it that way back in the 70's,now all you need is a free piece of software like Google Sketchup


----------



## MDPlumber1977

I have to draw Iso's all the time and if you have some basic computer skill, Microsoft Excel is the perfect platform. Its very quick and even looks slightly professional.


----------



## GAN

leakfree said:


> Learned to do it that way back in the 70's,now all you need is a free piece of software like Google Sketchup


Yep SketchUp works great.


----------



## Mr-Green

man I still haven't drawn an iso on a computer. They aren't hard to draw on paper though the worst part is all the tedious stuff otherwise just follow the compass and you should do alright.


----------



## Cipp-pro

Who can draw an ISO ?


----------



## Flyout95

Seriously? An iso? Learned that in 4th grade art class.


----------



## Cipp-pro

Really. Wish I could say that I learned at a required class for my j man test


----------



## CT-18

Draw a X in the corner of your paper and then a vertical line straight up through the middle of the X. The vert. line represents any up/down piping. Then the lines of the X mark North,South,East and West. Start drawing lines to match the N,S,E,W, coordinates.


----------



## Flyout95

CT-18 said:


> Draw a X in the corner of your paper and then a vertical line straight up through the middle of the X. The vert. line represents any up/down piping. Then the lines of the X mark North,South,East and West. Start drawing lines to match the N,S,E,W, coordinates.


This, and you can get iso grid paper. I carry a bunch for sketching up things for guys who can't grasp it.


----------



## Cipp-pro

That's how I do it as well. And yes the paper is handy
I have a parallel rule drawing board for larg isos


----------



## brandonprewitt

revenge said:


> I am trying to learn how to draw a proper isometric drawing. I can read them perfectly fine but when it comes to drawing them o boy  I have pipes pointing in all sorts of directions lol. By and chance can anybody help with this i really need the practice, Thanks in advance.


Hey brother I know this post is a decade old but I'm in the same boat that you were. Do you have any good recommendations for any books or any ways that I can practice I have my test coming up scheduled in August.


----------



## Tbeck

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok revenge I know a very easy way to draw. First you make a compass on the top of the paper , but you add a up and down line and rotate your normal compass... It sounds stupid but it works when you draw the east west north and south you draw them at a 45 degree angle some say 30 degree but ether will work for a starter drawing.... Now you have your compass and north can be where ever you want it, it doesn't matter at all But if you are drawing for a real job I'd make it match the site plan. If drawing a sanitary drain system you put a line with a S on the edge of the paper to represent the sewer and where your drain will run to So now you start with a main trunk and what ever direction it goes in the building you draw it parallel to the line in the compass for that direction so a riser or drop will always go up and down. When I practice I always put north on one of the top sides of my compass...draw a main then any branch lines . All lines will be parallel to one of the compass lines after branches draw risers witch will go up and down on the paper . And draw fitting directions like a wye or combo and San tee. Then draw vents in dashed lines. Its hard to explain like this but I tried. I ways amazed when a was shown and drew a lot to practice for my test. But wasn't required to draw for test just drew to make a parts list for the doll house Don't hesitate to pm me if you want more explanation ..... Here's a crappy drawing with out fittings but the compass is the key for this method. Jut draw all lines to mach it and you will end up with a 3d drawing


Hey do you still answer to your emails here?


----------



## OpenSights

Tbeck said:


> Hey do you still answer to your emails here?


Probably not, but we still require a proper intro.


----------



## Tbeck

Hello the reason why I asked the question was because the last conversation was in a different year so my question is that I am currently in rolled to go to Plumbing school in September but my question is do you know anyone in the Hillsboro County area that will tutor me throughout this process of getting the Florida general plumbing contractors license


----------



## OpenSights

Tbeck said:


> Hello the reason why I asked the question was because the last conversation was in a different year so my question is that I am currently in rolled to go to Plumbing school in September but my question is do you know anyone in the Hillsboro County area that will tutor me throughout this process of getting the Florida general plumbing contractors license


Post a proper intro. Until then, you won’t get any answers. Being enrolled in school qualifies you to be here, now you have to qualify yourself.

Edit; there’s a wealth of knowledge here! All we need to know is you. Who you are.


----------

